# Sorry to bother anyone! Light 4 flashing (Enviro M55) Can't reset****ALL FIXED****



## bostonfan49 (Dec 25, 2011)

Stove shut off with T -stat Xmas eve, Started up At 5AM and heated up the house to 72, then at some point it went into shutdown mode and light 4 is flashing. When stove was completly cooled down, I unplugged the stove plugged it back in, fan ran for a bit and then went off. If I try to start to the stove, all that happens is light 4 flashes. [The Tech manual says Hopper is open or hopper switch has failed. Reset sensor and determine cause. 
                The 200F high limit temperature sensor has tripped] .......Any thing I can do? I don't know where any reset sensor is? Bumd out on XMass day.  Thanks, Bill


----------



## rickwai (Dec 25, 2011)

The high limit should be on the back side of the stove. Check manual for a location maybe in the back of the manual there is a exploded diagram.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Dec 25, 2011)

Checking manual, I can't...haven't learned yet how to pull stove out....if need be


----------



## bostonfan49 (Dec 25, 2011)

I researched an old post M55 insert with same problem and folks talked about a rest switch under the front sliding top......??? Can't find anything.....Bill


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe you find your answer with these

http://www.enviro.com/images/manuals-brochures/owners-manuals/C-12145 Instruction PELLET Service Manual.pdf

http://www.enviro.com/videos/index.php

http://www.enviro.com/warrantyClaim/videos.php?action=show_video&video=Enviro-M55-Flash-Codes.flv

To reset this one
http://www.enviro.com/warrantyClaim/videos.php?action=show_video&video=fuelsettings.flv


----------



## bostonfan49 (Dec 25, 2011)

**********PROBLEM SOLVED********** Thanks to all in an old post, same problem! I was able to reset the Hi/Lo temp switch.Stove running fine now! However reading the posts on this subject it would appear that some fan speed, pellet feed rate, air rate can bring this problem on...? Is this correct? Bill


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 25, 2011)

There are two things you can do to take care of this problem:

1: Verify if your stove has the auger feed reducer plate installed, if not get it.  

2: Verify the size of the convection blower on that stove, there is a new fan that has increased air flow (this is the rumored true fix to the over firing situation), hound your dealer until he caves, show no mercy if he won't do it as a warranty covered replacement.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Smokey! All my parts manual says is "Auger Plate and Bushing", I take it, it's not the reducer plate. I guess I can Google it or check with Enviro.nDitto the new Covection blower motor. Happy Holidays!  Bill


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 25, 2011)

*There are two things you can do to take care of this problem:

1: Verify if your stove has the auger feed reducer plate installed, if not get it.  

2: Verify the size of the convection blower on that stove, there is a new fan that has increased air flow (this is the rumored true fix to the over firing situation), hound your dealer until he caves, show no mercy if he wonâ€™t do it as a warranty covered replacement. 

*

So do the new units have these changes? I have mine 2 months now M55 FS when did they start the change?


----------



## bostonfan49 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ditto on the model change, Mine was ordered in October...but it could have been sitting in a warehouse for months??? Bill


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 25, 2011)

If the unit was shipped from the Enviro warehouse? There is a good chance its up to date with enhancements. But if your dealer had it in his own stock? Could have been over looked by your dealer.

If your unit has this convection blower(see picture)? It is the old version and should be updated with the new one to reduce the #4 flashing error. Also check your auger cover plate. It should have slots allowing adjustments to reduce feed with high BTU fuels.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 25, 2011)

New blower looks like this.


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 26, 2011)

Well he didn't have it in stock and he  had the Cast M55 I ordered the M55FS which took a week to get plus he said It was the first one he ever ordered in the FS model. So maybe I have the updates.

As far as   checking your auger cover plate. It should have slots allowing adjustments to reduce feed with high BTU fuels. 
I'm not to fimilioar with the lingo maybe you could tell me just how and where to look.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 26, 2011)

The original cover looks like the picture. New one has slots to adjust it up or down to control pellet flow. Sorry I don't have a picture of the new one. Maybe a M55 owner can snap one for you?


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't remember mine being so open I'll look tommarrow when the pellets run down thank you for the picture.


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes I believe I have the new style still full with pellets but can see and feel its very different then the picture shown. I wonder if that means I have the updated blower?


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 26, 2011)

JIBLANE said:
			
		

> Well he didn't have it in stock and he  had the Cast M55 I ordered the M55FS which took a week to get plus he said It was the first one he ever ordered in the FS model. So maybe I have the updates.
> 
> As far as   checking your auger cover plate. It should have slots allowing adjustments to reduce feed with high BTU fuels.
> I'm not to fimilioar with the lingo maybe you could tell me just how and where to look.



Are you saying you have the steel freestanding unit?  I don't know if they are updating the blowers in those.  I'm not sure if this is the same all around the country, but up here my dealer orders from a regional distributor.  So, if the regional distributor has lots of the old versions sitting around...guess what's going out the door first?  So, it doesn't necessarily mean you are getting an updated stove just because your dealer doesn't have one in stock.


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes its a Free standing unit
http://www.enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/freestanding-fireplace.html#m55
I do have the upgrade as far ar Pigs picture thanks mine is adjustable. Not sure about the Motor


----------



## Benski (Jan 2, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> If the unit was shipped from the Enviro warehouse? There is a good chance its up to date with enhancements. But if your dealer had it in his own stock? Could have been over looked by your dealer.
> 
> If your unit has this convection blower(see picture)? It is the old version and should be updated with the new one to reduce the #4 flashing error. Also check your auger cover plate. It should have slots allowing adjustments to reduce feed with high BTU fuels.




Well, I will start with my Season's Greetings to all.

I was coming here to inquire about the #4 light flashing and realized someone else had the same issue before me.

So indeed, my M55 has the old style convection blower.  When looking at the picture posted in this thread, I can clearly see that the motor drive shaft and the squirrel cage are misaligned probably due to the weight of the motor.

In my case, it causes a major alternating sideshift (like moving left to right every 2 seconds when heating on #3 setting).  And at some point, it simply quits turning thus triggering the high temp  limit switch.

When trying to heat at #4 and #5 settings, I get friction noises and not just the little thing: a real annoying and "about to fail" kind of noise.

So I took it apart, I unclipped the motor from the blower and rotated to motor 90deg CW (when looking from the control panel side).  Then, I installed a little piece of wood between the motor and the steel frame of the stove, which brought alignment back to normal.... for a January 1st

I will run to my dealer ASAP after holidays and will post my results.


Good to know about the auger plate too, I just found a new kind of pellets made from 100% hardwood and they are simply amazing (called PWI, btw).  They now rank #1 in my favorite's list leaving LG's way behind!


On a final note, I would like to add this comment:  to all forum members and adminsitrator, keep up the good work you do here, your forum is a source of very valuable information, well organized and well maintained!

Hoping to contribute a little more in the future as the girls grow older (they are 3 and 1!), they'll probably leave me more spare time...

Bye, Benski


----------



## Benski (Jan 5, 2012)

My problem with convection blower on my M55 is solved.  Sherwood Industries (Enviro) replaced my blower free of charge even though I was a good two months passed the warranty limit (original purchase in mid october 2009)

Thank you Sherwood!

Here is how it looks after it's installed:


In terms of noise, for me it ooes seem slightly louder, but it is a sound of air flowing through the tubes.  The number of days I need to heat at 4 or 5 being so limited, it is no big deal.  

I do recommend anyone having an issue with a flashing #4 light to not hesitate to install this new style blower.

By the way, instructions provided by Enviro were super clear and very easy to follow.  Well done by Enviro!

Bye


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad its all fixed for you benski. Also good to hear from you again and hope you have a good New Year.

Take care! ;-)


----------

